
Apollo Open Platform: Baidu's autonomous driving platform - espadrine
http://apollo.auto/index.html
======
keeptrying
There's a definite space for open source self driving but it won't be in mass
market cars.

This will be a fertile base for a lot of people to build off of I think and it
drops the cost of entering into the self driving car tools market.

------
gregpilling
Will the open source platform end up being dominant in self drive, like
Wordpress is the #1 platform for a website?

Or is there a good argument that something else will be dominant in the long
term >10 years?

~~~
dddw
if the self-driving car is coded any way how wordpress is, I won't take a step
in that thing.

